# Lamictal Success?



## brandon (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone ever taken Lamitcal ( a mood stablizer)? I have been on it for 3 weeks but nothing yet, I know my dr said it would take about 4-6 weeks for effects. Just wondering anyones thoughts or experiences about it.

Thanks.
Brandon


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

yea i took it for a few months. i stopped it on my own a little while ago, wasn't working, but its not better without it anyways. is there any thing that can help with this dp/dr. i just want to be normal. think like a normal person, with a lot of thoughts, emotions, feelings, sense of humor, personality. i really feel brain dead, although i'm not. i feel like a vegetable a zombie. i know that some people become vegetables but i never ever would of thought i would become one, and there's no way out. every day is a constant fight/struggle. it really is. i don't even think i can go to school yet, but i mite take 2 classes. i can't concentrate. it feels like i can't think at all. seriously i don't even care if i do well in school. there isn't anything in this world that has any meaning for me right now, nothing.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

livinginhell333 said:


> yea i took it for a few months. i stopped it on my own a little while ago, wasn't working, but its not better without it anyways. is there any thing that can help with this dp/dr. i just want to be normal. think like a normal person, with a lot of thoughts, emotions, feelings, sense of humor, personality. i really feel brain dead, although i'm not. i feel like a vegetable a zombie. i know that some people become vegetables but i never ever would of thought i would become one, and there's no way out. every day is a constant fight/struggle. it really is. i don't even think i can go to school yet, but i mite take 2 classes. i can't concentrate. it feels like i can't think at all. seriously i don't even care if i do well in school. there isn't anything in this world that has any meaning for me right now, nothing.


I feel the same exact way... completely braindead/thoughtless. Since reading hasn't been working too well, to keep my mind stimulated I've been watching DVDs of TV shows I find somewhat intelligent. That's my current therapy.. I just finished Friends and now I'm doing Ally McBeal.. A normal sleeping schedule helps me a little, but mostly I'm trying to pack myself with some lighthearted humor, it's helps a tiny bit, though I'm still doing crappy in my classes. :?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I know people have been helped greatly with this Lamictal but it has done absolutely sh*t for me. But then again I'm still not up to the recommended dose of what was it 200 to 300mgs. I think I'm still at 150 but I've been on this sh*t for months and nothing is better.

I want to hurry up and get to the right dose to see if it works and if it doesn't well I'll be so happy to taper off but devastated that another cure for other people won't cure me.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

peacedove said:


> I know people have been helped greatly with this Lamictal but it has done absolutely sh*t for me. But then again I'm still not up to the recommended dose of what was it 200 to 300mgs. I think I'm still at 150 but I've been on this sh*t for months and nothing is better.


You're STILL at 150 mg? From what I understand, 150 mg is just enough to do absolutely nothing, except maybe to cause a few side effects. Why don't you just go ahead and start taking 200 mg? To hell with what your doctor's instructions are. He's going way, way to slow. Besides, it's your brain, not his, so it's not like it's his decision.

I've been at 200 mg for 3 weeks now. The main benefit so far is that I can go for days without thinking about the fact that I have DP/DR. I've cut way back on that self-monitoring thing a lot of us tend to do where we focus constantly on our symptoms/mental state. I think the DP/DR are still there, but I almost have to force myself to concentrate on them to notice that things seem weird.

I'm still also taking Parnate and .25 Xanax, so lamotrigine may not deserve all of the credit - it's hard to say. I'll try skipping Xanax tomorrow and I'll let you know what happens.



peacedove said:


> ...but devastated that another cure for other people won't cure me.


  Sigh. I really, really hope this stuff helps you.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Tom Servo said:


> peacedove said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try skipping Xanax tomorrow and I'll let you know what happens.
> > .


Carefull there, .25mg of Xanax is still considered a high dose.
It got me into alot of trouble only after taking those for 3 months.
Taper carefully.


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

I had to get up to 180mg of Lamitrogine before it had an effect. I'm now on 300 and want to go higher but when you see a shrink and he hasn't even read your bloody notes it doesn't help. 
Anyway, this drug has made my existance _far_ more tolerable. It's had some effect on my depersonalisation, but more on the anxiety and miserableness that goes with it. I strongly recommend that you up the dose to see if it can help you. 
I also take a high dose of Citalopram (Celexa) 60mg, but I think the Lamictal has done a lot of this on its own. If it doesn't become a widely used anti-depressant/anti-anxiety drug in the next few years I'll be amazed.


----------

